# 22 Year old Conservative



## iRush (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello everybody, I'm new here and to forums in general. I enjoy debating and hearing other peoples opinions, (even if they are wrong lol). I'm pretty conservative in my political and religious beliefs and stand by them in my everyday life. I'm tired of seeing the country I'm growing up in and making a life in being run train by the corruption in Washington D.C. and am ready for a serious change. I look forward to talking with and hearing from you all.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 17, 2016)

looking for change, yet sporting a pic of a guy bending to the will of the Establishment? umm ok lol
Welcome!


----------



## Al Azar (Aug 17, 2016)

They say it skips a generation.


----------



## the_human_being (Aug 17, 2016)

You won't find any Hillary folks on USMB who will touch any discussion of her platform. All you will find is a bunch of them just bashing Trump over nonsensical stuff. The Hillary folks cannot defend Hillary's stated policies. They can't even defend Hillary's increasing the taxes on the Middle Class especially since the Middle Class has lot over $4K a year under the Obama Administration. You can total forget their discussion on the failed foreign policies she promoted. Oh yes, let's not forget her intention to flood this country with unvetted Syrian refugees.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 17, 2016)

The previous post is complete bullshit.


----------



## iRush (Aug 17, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> looking for change, yet sporting a pic of a guy bending to the will of the Establishment? umm ok lol
> Welcome!


What other candidate should I support if I'm a Conservative, Gary Johnson? He stands no chance, therefore I support Trump.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## TNHarley (Aug 17, 2016)

iRush said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > looking for change, yet sporting a pic of a guy bending to the will of the Establishment? umm ok lol
> ...


 Gary Johnson is far from a conservative, but so is trump. And he seems to closer align to the Establishment everyday.
Personally, I am doing a write in. But you should vote with your conscience. Just remember, a vote = support.


----------



## Borillar (Aug 17, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


>


It won't be long before he is driven to the cliffs of insanity.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 17, 2016)

22 and a conservative, a tragedy in the making.


----------



## Al Azar (Aug 17, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> You won't find any Hillary folks on USMB who will touch any discussion of her platform. All you will find is a bunch of them just bashing Trump over nonsensical stuff. The Hillary folks cannot defend Hillary's stated policies. They can't even defend Hillary's increasing the taxes on the Middle Class especially since the Middle Class has lot over $4K a year under the Obama Administration. You can total forget their discussion on the failed foreign policies she promoted. Oh yes, let's not forget her intention to flood this country with unvetted Syrian refugees.


Like Hillary needs anyone to defend her.


----------



## the_human_being (Aug 17, 2016)

Al Azar said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > You won't find any Hillary folks on USMB who will touch any discussion of her platform. All you will find is a bunch of them just bashing Trump over nonsensical stuff. The Hillary folks cannot defend Hillary's stated policies. They can't even defend Hillary's increasing the taxes on the Middle Class especially since the Middle Class has lot over $4K a year under the Obama Administration. You can total forget their discussion on the failed foreign policies she promoted. Oh yes, let's not forget her intention to flood this country with unvetted Syrian refugees.
> ...



She certainly doesn't have anyone on USMB who will even attempt to defend her policies. That's because her policies are indefensible and you Liberals know if and won't even try.


----------



## David_42 (Aug 17, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> You won't find any Hillary folks on USMB who will touch any discussion of her platform. All you will find is a bunch of them just bashing Trump over nonsensical stuff. The Hillary folks cannot defend Hillary's stated policies. They can't even defend Hillary's increasing the taxes on the Middle Class especially since the Middle Class has lot over $4K a year under the Obama Administration. You can total forget their discussion on the failed foreign policies she promoted. Oh yes, let's not forget her intention to flood this country with unvetted Syrian refugees.


Bullshit.


----------



## the_human_being (Aug 17, 2016)

David_42 said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > You won't find any Hillary folks on USMB who will touch any discussion of her platform. All you will find is a bunch of them just bashing Trump over nonsensical stuff. The Hillary folks cannot defend Hillary's stated policies. They can't even defend Hillary's increasing the taxes on the Middle Class especially since the Middle Class has lot over $4K a year under the Obama Administration. You can total forget their discussion on the failed foreign policies she promoted. Oh yes, let's not forget her intention to flood this country with unvetted Syrian refugees.
> ...



As is the total summation of the Liberal discussion here on USMB of Hillary's proposed policies.


----------



## David_42 (Aug 17, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Al Azar said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


Which policies do you have a problem with?


----------



## daws101 (Aug 17, 2016)

David_42 said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Al Azar said:
> ...


does Hillary being a woman count?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 17, 2016)

Boys, Boys this is a welcoming thread to a new member...

  iRush


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 17, 2016)

Yes my young friend, there are many brain dead subversives in here that will support a lying, corrupt, criminal. Murderous bitch simple because she is a DemoRATS, and they have the IQ of dead fleas....you'll enjoy the sport of bitch slapping these fucking assholes...BTW, don't hold anything back with these destroyers of our morals, ethics, principles, and culture!


----------



## Borillar (Aug 17, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Yes my young friend, there are many brain dead subversives in her that will support a lying, corrupt, criminal. Murderous bitch simple because she is a DemoRATS, and they have the IQ of dead fleas....you'll enjoy the sport of bitch slapping these fucking assholes...BTW, don't hold anything back with these destroyers of our morals, ethics, principles, and culture!


Speaking of the cliffs of insanity...

Anyhow, welcome aboard!


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 17, 2016)

Borillar said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Yes my young friend, there are many brain dead subversives in her that will support a lying, corrupt, criminal. Murderous bitch simple because she is a DemoRATS, and they have the IQ of dead fleas....you'll enjoy the sport of bitch slapping these fucking assholes...BTW, don't hold anything back with these destroyers of our morals, ethics, principles, and culture!
> ...


Well weren't speaking directly about you, but acknowledge that you do know your place. Subversive...See how easy they are 22?...They even have to use 2 posts to get one thought straight.....lololol


----------



## mamooth (Aug 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> 22 and a conservative, a tragedy in the making.



Don't worry. I was conservative at that age. Like most people, I got more liberal as I matured. Holding a job tends to have that effect on people.


----------



## iRush (Aug 17, 2016)

mamooth said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 22 and a conservative, a tragedy in the making.
> ...


I assume this is supposed to be a joke but if not I'll make a comment on your quote by Hillary Clinton. "A woman who has seizures on live television and "short circuits" should not be given access to nuclear weapons" -iRush


----------



## daws101 (Aug 17, 2016)

iRush said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Oh no a Crapspiracy believer too!
The words fresh meat keep spinning around in my head!


----------



## the_human_being (Aug 17, 2016)

David_42 said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Al Azar said:
> ...



Most all of them actually. Bringing in thousands of Syrian refugees that even Obama's Department of Homeland Security has stated that they cannot vet and have already been infiltrated by Islamic extremists for starters. Raising taxes on companies and corporations and increasing regulations upon them is another. Repealing the Hyde Act to have taxpayers fund abortions while at the same time accepting campaign contributions from Planned Parenthood who receives tax payer funding is yet another. The fact that her emails contained the names of CIA operatives and have placed them at peril is another. Accepting money from foreign governments, billionaires, and domestic and foreign corporations in exchange for political favors while serving as Secretary of State is another. Her complicity in totally loosing the entire Middle East is another. She is also for open borders and amnesty for illegals.


----------



## iRush (Aug 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> iRush said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...


Well I've been voicing my opinion on twitter for years, but it's difficult to do so in only 140 characters so yeah I am fresh meat on this particular forum but I have plenty of experience defending my views. What conspiracy is there about Hillarys' health, it's clear she has some problems, it is not normal for someone to shake their head uncontrollably when asked questions from multiple people at the same time.


----------



## the_human_being (Aug 17, 2016)

She may have destroyed the CIA:

According to the State Department Inspector General, 22 of Hillary’s emails totaling 38 pages included materials marked “HCS-O,” the most sensitive category reserved for information about clandestine CIA operatives in ongoing operations. These emails were so sensitive that they could not be released — even with the entire message redacted.

According to John Schindler, an intelligence analyst writing for The Observer,, “these classified emails could jeopardize “sources, methods, and lives…and exposed the Holy Grail items of American espionage such as the true names of Central Intelligence Agency intelligence officers serving overseas under cover,” Schindler added :”Worse, some of those exposed are serving under non-official cover.”


----------



## Judicial review (Aug 17, 2016)

iRush said:


> Hello everybody, I'm new here and to forums in general. I enjoy debating and hearing other peoples opinions, (even if they are wrong lol). I'm pretty conservative in my political and religious beliefs and stand by them in my everyday life. I'm tired of seeing the country I'm growing up in and making a life in being run train by the corruption in Washington D.C. and am ready for a serious change. I look forward to talking with and hearing from you all.



Run and hide.


----------



## Sgt. Striker (Aug 17, 2016)

Welcome.  And don't worry!  I was 15 when I first started joining political message boards as a conservative.  I had the pleasure of voting against THE John Murtha in 08.  In 04, he ran unopposed. In 06, I didn't vote.  As a western Pennsylvanian, I didn't appreciate a West Virginian like Murtha accusing us of being racist rednecks.  Nor did I appreciate the email response I received from him concerning my sophomore world cultures teacher in high school.  Murtha's resting in Grand View Cemetery, now with a naval ship named after him and a highway and other things named after him.  His statue sits in downtown Johnstown in front of the War Memorial.

He basically wouldn't comment in the email he sent me that much on how my world cultures teacher forced the class to raise their hands and vote, which Mr. Bradley said it was a nonpartisan vote, but he went on to bash conservatives by saying "right wing religious fanatics don't want people like Michael J. Fox to get a cure for Parkinson's."
That, in a nutshell, is one reason why I'm here.  I was the only one who didn't raise my hand in world cultures class in favor or it.  Good for you for having firm beliefs.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 17, 2016)

Welcome to USMB.

I hope you've had all of your shots.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 17, 2016)

Sgt. Striker said:


> Murtha's resting in Grand View Cemetery, now with a naval ship named after him and a highway and other things named after him. His statue sits in downtown Johnstown in front of the War Memorial



Failing to mention the International Airport named after this asshole for a town of twenty thousand... What a waste of oxygen this asshat was...
What a tribute to John Asshat Murtha that he leaves behind a generation of conservatives...


----------



## Sgt. Striker (Aug 17, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Sgt. Striker said:
> 
> 
> > Murtha's resting in Grand View Cemetery, now with a naval ship named after him and a highway and other things named after him. His statue sits in downtown Johnstown in front of the War Memorial
> ...


 
His wife also has a women's medical center in Windber.  Years back I volunteered at the soup kitchen in Johnstown and they give him most of the credit for being open.  So does the Allegheny Portage Railroad National Historic Site.  Never mind that he created jobs for people who make the big bucks and then they wonder why middle class are so poor in this area.  Johnstown was ranked one of the worst places to live.  Politics won them Hockeyville in 2015.


----------



## Borillar (Aug 20, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Just doing my part to sow hatred and discontent...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2016)

iRush said:


> Hello everybody, I'm new here and to forums in general. I enjoy debating and hearing other peoples opinions, (even if they are wrong lol). I'm pretty conservative in my political and religious beliefs and stand by them in my everyday life. I'm tired of seeing the country I'm growing up in and making a life in being run train by the corruption in Washington D.C. and am ready for a serious change. I look forward to talking with and hearing from you all.



Celui qui n’est pas républicain à vingt ans fait douter de la générosité de son âme; mais celui qui, après trente ans, persévère, fait douter de la rectitude de son esprit. 
 (From 1875 back when Repubs were the Liberals). *
*
Roughly translated;

He who is not a republican at twenty compels one to doubt the generosity of his heart; but he who, after thirty, persists, compels one to doubt the soundness of his mind.

Looks like you've got it backwards......  


*
*


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 20, 2016)

Reminder to everyone this is Zone 1 and insults are not permitted here.  Thanks


----------



## theHawk (Aug 21, 2016)

iRush said:


> Hello everybody, I'm new here and to forums in general. I enjoy debating and hearing other peoples opinions, (even if they are wrong lol). I'm pretty conservative in my political and religious beliefs and stand by them in my everyday life. I'm tired of seeing the country I'm growing up in and making a life in being run train by the corruption in Washington D.C. and am ready for a serious change. I look forward to talking with and hearing from you all.



Welcome.  Just be prepared to see some vile attacks from ultra racist progressives here, they surely do hate whites and Christians here.


----------

